# Topics > Cloud robotics, cloud computing >  Alibaba Cloud, cloud computing services, big data and bespoke solutions, Hangzhou, China

## Airicist

Alibaba Cloud is a subsidiary of Alibaba Group.

Website - alibabacloud.com
intl.aliyun.com
alicloud.com

youtube.com/AlibabaCloud

facebook.com/alibabacloud

twitter.com/alibaba_cloud

linkedin.com/company/alibaba-cloud-computing-company

Alibaba Cloud on Wikipedia

President - Xiaoming Hu

Products and projects:

Malaysia City Brain initiative

----------


## Airicist

AliCloud artificial intelligence

Published on Sep 10, 2016




> Hu Xiaoming, President of the current AliCloud

----------


## Airicist

How Alibaba Cloud is using AI to design wishes for Chinese New Year

Published on Jan 19, 2017




> One of the cultural aspects of Chinese Festival is writing New Year Couplets, known as Chun Lian. 
> This year ET, Alibaba's Cloud AI Technology is going to write Chinese Couplets. 
> 
> Through big data and advanced algorithms, ET is able to write Chinese Couplets amazingly, just like a Chinese person would.
> 
> ET's facial recognition technology can analyze face to gauge the age of a person and even the emotion. It recognizes the words through speech and semantics recognition and then design and write personalized couplets through its robotic arms. 
> 
> It is astonishing to see what can be achieved through ET - AI technology - 
> ET is able to do amazing things, such as picking the winner of a song competition, replacing the work of a court reporter and even helping to manage traffic for an entire city through the Hangzhou City Brain project and much more. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Getting іtarted with Alibaba Cloud - Part 1




Getting Started with Alibaba Cloud - Part 2

Published on Nov 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Alibaba Cloud IOT: more than just connected - the power of Internet Of Things

Published on Apr 8, 2018




> Alibaba Cloud Internet of Things, a cloud solution for smart technology providers to quickly build stable, cost-efficient, and reliable ubiquitous platforms. 
> 
> Build innovative applications to gather, process, analyze, and act on data generated by connected devices, without maintaining a separate infrastructure.
> 
> Take your smart technology platforms to the next level with stable, cost-efficient, smooth, and reliable cloud services. This lets you quickly build automated solutions with fully integrated, data-driven and highly scalable cloud computing solutions.

----------

